# Silicone Pan Lids



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Couldn't decide whether to put this in Continental touring or food and drink, but as it's for people touring France I put in in here.


Recently whilst in a market at Cap de Agde I saw a lady selling silicone pan lids, 3 different sizes in a pack, pretty colours with a "daisy" vent on the top that let out the steam therefore preventing the contents of the pan boiling over and messing up the cooker.

Unfortunately I didn't hear how much they were and being a thrifty sort decided that they were just another gadget that would join all the other gadgets that I already have........ however, the more I thought about it the more convinced I am that they would save space in the van and would not rattle and clang in the pan drawer.

What I would like is for someone visiting any market in France to keep their eyes open for some of these lids. Either to purchase them for me ( I will of course refund the cost) or to get me an address or website where I can buy my own.

Lakeland have one (if fact I have bought one ) but it is much bigger than the ones I saw in France and the ones on Amazon are a boring blue. I want a girly pretty one :lol:


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MASTERCLA...arden_Kitchen_Cookware_GL&hash=item4cf82184b1

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Norpro-Si...222?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eb677d4ee

http://www.legendcookshop.co.uk/silicone-saucepan-lid-30300-0.html

:wink:


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

tonka said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MASTERCLASS-UNIVERSAL-SILICONE-SAUCEPAN-PAN-LID-27CM-/330580460721?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Kitchen_Cookware_GL&hash=item4cf82184b1
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Norpro-Si...222?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eb677d4ee
> 
> ...


The last one looks interesting, The size is right and the price is good. I will bookmark the site and if nothing else comes up I will go for it.
Thank you


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Would you be able to drain the pot with this lid, oris it too flexible?


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hiya

They are way floppy to use for draining. Unless you've cooked the rice for so long its one solid lump 

My better half says they are OK as a spatter guard for frying, and as a lid for simmering. But, if you are boiling something, since theres no lip around the edge, water condensing up underneath ends up dribbling down the sides making a mess.

Not as good as a proper lid but better than nothing. A bigger one could also fit several smaller different sized pans, as they just rest on top from the ones I've seen. The in-laws in France bought one in the first place I think because they'd smashed a pan lid, so one of these was cheaper than a new pan. Most supermarkets sell them there I think.

Spatter guards are probably very important around the Cap d'Agde perhaps?!


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

grizzlyj said:


> Hiya
> 
> They are way floppy to use for draining. Unless you've cooked the rice for so long its one solid lump
> 
> ...


I agree but we were nowhere near THAT side of Cap dAgde :lol:

The ones I saw at the market had a steam vent in the shape of a daisy, each petal sort of flapped to let the steam out so there was no dribbling down the side of the pan. It couldn't be used as a drainer though but I tend to use a silicone sieve to strain my vegies.

The stall also had silicone lids without the daisy and when pushed on acted as a seal. The stallholder lifted a pan of water up by just using the lid so the seal was pretty good. (Can't think why I would want to lift a pan up by it's lid but it did demonstrate how good the seal was) :lol:

I did look in all the supermarkets but couldn't see any.

I will try newly acquired Lakeland one and report back about how good it is.
This is what I have got;
http://www.lakeland.co.uk/15220/Perfect-Boil-Pan-Topper

Edited to add URL


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

an99uk said:


> The ones I saw at the market had a steam vent in the shape of a daisy, each petal sort of flapped to let the steam out so there was no dribbling down the side of the pan.


Thats a good idea!

I'll put a hole in one of the MIL's ones and see if she notices 

Thank you

Jason


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:
If she notices don't tell her where you got the idea from.


----------

